# How many grams is 1 teaspoon of metronidazole ? I think Jehmco ripped me off



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

I ordered 100 grams of Metronidazole from Jehmco per recomendation from someone on this forum.. was $12-13 for 100 grams.. I got it today in the mail and the container was sealed with black electrical tape... which was odd. I took the tape off and unscrewed the lid and the carboard seal was broken and inside the container.

The amount of powder in this container was very little at least to me.. For such a large container only 1/4 of an inch of metro fills it.. I went online and have done some research on how many grams of metro is in a measuring teaspoon and aparently 2.25grams is in 1 teaspoon.. I measured the metro in this container and i have 26 teaspoons give or take 1. Which means Jehmco sent me 58 grams out of 100 grams that i ordered.. 

If thats the case then they just commited theivry and fraud advertizing 100 grams and sending me 58.. The container was clearly opened and they took half of the metronidazole out that i purchased.

I called the manufacturer of this metro and gave them my name and number and asked them if they could call me back and confirm if in fact 2.25grams is 1 teaspoon..

If this is the case like i said Jehmco are shadey ass dealers.. And i suggest no one purchase from them.. Granted 58 grams for $12 is still cheaper then anywhere else.. where 50 grams sells for $37 or more at most retailers.. or 5 gram tubes sell for $8 alone locally.. But that isnt the point.. 


Does anyone know for sure how many grams are in a measuring teaspoon


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

If you have a problem with Jehmco call them and tell them. They are honorable honest people. Don't go accusing and dragging their name in the dirt all over the forums. You are rude. I will not speak to you until you manage to get manners.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for starters , put the teaspoon back in the silverware drawer and buy a scale that will measure grams...then weigh the powder by weight and not by volume..do you really believe that 2 teaspoons of lead would weigh only 4.5 grams ? didn't you learn anything in school ?
jehmco buys many of their products in large bulk quantities and then pack it in convenient size packages for their customers.hence the tape to make sure the jar stays sealed.

and i am in total agreement with Liz here..jehmco is a reliable honorable company , if you have a problem contact them and they will take care of it..


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep, if you're unhappy just call them about it....they're great folks and if something is wrong...they'll make it right.

...note that 'lohachata' is correct....use a scale not a teaspoon..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe your package got inspected by the Postal Service. They sometimes test mysterious powders going through the mail that they find, and they would certainly remove some of it for that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am waiting for the USPS inspectors to open a shipment of my food...this house would be swarming with agents..


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

lol. Do you have a pic of a fish snorting the stuff on the label? You're headed for jail, Loha.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

If the USPS opens that package to check it, it will have a notice on it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 tsp is 5 grams of water. Most every solid weighs a lot more than water per ml. Ah, here. The density of metro is 1.45 g/cm3. So pure metro is 7.25 grams / tsp. or 
13.7 tsp per 100 grams. So if you have 26 tsp, they likely sent you extra.

Where did you get the 2.25 number? Not much is half the density of water.

ref http://www.guidechem.com/dictionary/en/443-48-1.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Liz ; i was actually thinking of having some T shirts made up with a pleco doing some lines with the words.....
"PSSSST.....Hey ; i got the caine.....plecocaine"
which is the title on a couple of my auctions.....lol


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

If you have them made I'll buy one. Lady's small, please.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

What is metronidazole?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

It's a treatment for flagellates.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks, I thought it was something for planted tanks.


----------

